# NEC Code Quizes



## roy167 (Nov 14, 2018)

https://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=1482&amp;amp;year=ALL&amp;amp;from=&amp;amp;title=&amp;amp;searchtext=&amp;amp;product_type=Book&amp;amp;category_from=Book

Has anyone used the above product?  I know some people have mentioned drill book. Do you need one or the other or both?


----------



## a4u2fear (Nov 15, 2018)

I'd say don't waste your money, but i didn't personally buy it.

There was a website i found that had many exam problems and solutions for the NEC and it was free.  I think I may have even grabbed it from here, you may want to search through old threads on the NEC.

The key to the NEC problems is to find the key words from the question in the index of the NEC up front and determine what section it is in; then using the index at the beginning of each section to find the proper code section (this was confusing to write)

Most exam reference sites stress a particular focus on the grounding, motor, and wire ampacity sections of the code book


----------

